# The Neo-Gothic coal mine (Belgium)



## ~Slyv~ (May 7, 2009)

I finally took some time to process a few photos from this location. A classic among the classics.

They are called *Hasard collieries*, in Cheratte, Belgium. In French "Les Charbonnages du Hasard de Cheratte".

Dating back from the 1860's, closed since 30 years, this location is now ruined, raped, fucked up, being probably the most touristic place ever. 

The Belgian Byberry.

Still, it remains photogenic and has and incredible atmosphere.
_
Photos taken between 2002 and 2009._


The full set is here: http://www.forbidden-places.net/urban-exploration-hasard-collieries-cheratte

Cheers, SlyV


----------



## night crawler (May 8, 2009)

Like it, something I doubt you would find over here that easy.


----------



## BigLoada (May 8, 2009)

Wow mate that has gotta be the coolest colliery I have seen! Beautiful design, very differemt to the functional classic yellow- brick pit buildings from Northumberland. Lovely photography too


----------



## graybags (May 8, 2009)

*Wow*

Beautiful pictures, almost post apocalyptic in feel !

Keep 'em coming please

G


----------



## UrbanX (May 8, 2009)

I saw this on NursePaynes site and it looks amazing. You've done an absolutely fantastic job of photographing it too!


----------



## RedDave (May 8, 2009)

~Slyv~ said:


> Dating back from the 1860's, closed since 30 years, this location is now ruined, raped, fucked up, being probably the most touristic place ever.



But there's still so much to see, and it's one of the "must see" places. And I must go back, as I missed so much of the site on my last visit, no thanks to a group of chavs who discombobulated me.

Wish I'd gone there while I actually lived in Liege ten years back. Cheratte's a short bus ride away from the town centre.

Nice pictures you took. I've had a look around your web site before.

Those adits: did you take any safety equipment, e.g. a canary? I'm thinking of bad air. I went into one but didn't go very far along it.


----------



## Trinpaul (May 8, 2009)

It looks more like a cathedral than a coal mine  but it has the same sort of imposing presence. Some of the internal shots reminds me of Alcatraz..........I don't know why  such a shame to see such a magnificent site not only fall apart but also be vandalised.


----------



## Foxylady (May 8, 2009)

Great to see Hasard and your photos again, Slyv...excellent pics as always. 
I voted for you, btw...but didn't bother replying that I had. Lol. How's it going?


----------



## ~Slyv~ (May 8, 2009)

RedDave said:


> Those adits: did you take any safety equipment, e.g. a canary? I'm thinking of bad air. I went into one but didn't go very far along it.



ME nither. Mines are not my cup of tea (are we on a uk forum or not ).
BUT my friend went to the end, with a couple of detectors. Lots of CO ,and so on. See it here:





Foxylady said:


> I voted for you, btw...but didn't bother replying that I had. Lol. How's it going?



Good good, I'm first now, but its really close. Dont give up, *VOTE* for me


----------



## Sabtr (May 8, 2009)

This place is great. A mix between a cathedral and a coal mine - I never thought that could be done but hey! 

Although it is obviously wrecked there seems to be quite a few trinkets and treasures left to see. Would love to see this place (and many more!).

Thanks for posting.


----------



## havoc (May 8, 2009)

Simply superb!


----------



## Badoosh (May 8, 2009)

What a fantabulous looking place! Awesome pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## lilli (May 8, 2009)

Loved this place  I heard that it might be going soon ... Is there any truth to that?


----------



## RedDave (May 9, 2009)

lilli said:


> Loved this place  I heard that it might be going soon ... Is there any truth to that?



That would be tragic: it should be a monument protégé.


----------

